# can the common cold cause diarrhea?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a summer cold. Im completely miaerable. I havent had diarrhea in a couple weeks but today ive been having bad d. I didnt eat at all yesterday because my throat hurt so bad. And today i ate a few soft cookies. Now im having urgent d. Is it the cold or the lack of eating then eating sugary foods? I feel so terrible..this is the last thing i need.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually no (if you had no other diseases), but the lack of sleep, feeling sick, immune system having to ramp up and all the physical stresses that go along with having a cold can make your IBS act up. The sugary foods if sugars bother you probably don't help, either.S

Skipping several meals can also lead to diarrhea when you finally do break the fast.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea..i didnt eat anything yesterday and as soon as i ate those cookies..about 15-20 min later i got the urge to have D. I guess skipping food yesterday was a bad idea.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes you have to skip meals, but just know that if you do, you may get a bigger than usual "move it along" signal when you finally do eat and that can lead to diarrhea.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

My throat was killing me so i just couldnt eat. I managed to get to work this evening after a large dose of imodium and had ramen noodle soup and a cup of tea when i got home. I think maybe it was just from not eating. Ive been ok since the imodium. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------

